# July photo contest?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This month is happy healthy hens
It can be a picture of your chicken dustbathing, hanging out with you or just playing in the garden! As long as it’s a picture of your chook healthy and happy  

Submit your chook photos by July 30 and I’ll announce the winners 

(Should there be a prize?) 

Example:









Good luck!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Can be a chicken I had but then sold about 1 or 2 yrs ago?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here is my cousins chicken, when I went down to visit them I got pictures of their chickens!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Are you judging this contest?! 😀


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Can be a chicken I had but then sold about 1 or 2 yrs ago?


Yep!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Are you judging this contest?!


Sure why not haha


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Here is my cousins chicken, when I went down to visit them I got pictures of their chickens!
> View attachment 41427


Ahh so pretty!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You guys make me laugh. I don't have chickens anymore, can I post one of my chickens of the past?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You guys make me laugh. I don't have chickens anymore, can I post one of my chickens of the past?


Yes I would like to see haha


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You guys make me laugh. I don't have chickens anymore, can I post one of my chickens of the past?


I'm sure you can. She told me I could post a chicken that I sold years ago.. But I just decided to post my cousins.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Padme


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hannah


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Leia and Sabine


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not eligible but I thought I'd toss one in here.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Admin. Staff are not eligible but there's nothing wrong with tossing another pic out there.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Ahh ok


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Rose


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

After staying in the house for a while, Hannah is more like a dog than a hen.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My Teddy-bird….. 
Who is a boy it turns out. Breaking my heart man. But a pretty bird.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> View attachment 41572
> 
> 
> I'm not eligible but I thought I'd toss one in here.


She's beautiful! Paint?


Overmountain1 said:


> My Teddy-bird…..
> Who is a boy it turns out. Breaking my heart man. But a pretty bird.


Ooh, great picture!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> View attachment 41572
> 
> 
> I'm not eligible but I thought I'd toss one in here.


Pretty Robin! One of your previous ones? 

Also- thanks. He did the hard work of being pretty.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You're welcome. He did a good job!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Pretty Robin! One of your previous ones?
> 
> Also- thanks. He did the hard work of being pretty.


Yes, before I sold out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> She's beautiful! Paint?


Yes, one of many when I sold out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, if we're doing this photo contest thing seriously we need to get Philip, the ADMIN, involved. Does anyone want me to contact him?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, if we're doing this photo contest thing seriously we need to get Philip, the ADMIN, involved. Does anyone want me to contact him?


I honestly don't care but @lovely_chooks said she wanted to judge this but if Philip needs to then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If there's to be some sort of prize, Philip would need to be involved.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If there's to be some sort of prize, Philip would need to be involved.


Yes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@CFAdmin Can we get a serious photo contest going with some sort of prize to the winner?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If there's to be some sort of prize, Philip would need to be involved.


Oh yeah, if their was a prize he would need to.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@CFAdmin could you do this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I'm going to have to reach out in another way. Or he's ignoring us.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I guess I'm going to have to reach out in another way. Or he's ignoring us.


Darn. Where is he??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good question. I know he's got a lot to do to keep the forums up and running. Now we're getting into an August photo contest.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Good question. I know he's got a lot to do to keep the forums up and running. Now we're getting into an August photo contest.


Ok, I guess we'll be doing a August contest then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I truly don't know what's going on. Normally he's very responsive which makes me worry that something is wrong.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We can go ahead and begin the new month too, even if July isn’t done yet bc waiting for him. Jmo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But what are we going to do for the winner? I don't have the power to post a photo of the monthly contest winner. I can't hand out a year of paid forum membership.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, maybe for now we don’t give a large prize and just do it for enjoyment?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would work too, bragging rights.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That would work too, bragging rights.


Robin, I left you a message.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I am here!
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great! Now let's get this show on the road. Let's see what we can do with this monthly photo contest deal.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Do we want to do a must have a bird in the photo? Seasonal photo contests are usually always the best received. 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I just assumed chickens only. I mean we are a chicken forum. But it does say photo contest not specifically poultry. 

Is there any way to highlight this?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

People take all kinds of lovely photos, can require it to have a chicken in the frame? 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. Any photo works for me. 

How do we highlight this monthly occurrence?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I would judge those photos without a chicken a little more harshly but thats just me. 










Seasonally I can get cash gift cards as prizes. Monthly it may need to be premium memberships. 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's a problem. I bypass that page totally. I guess I need to fix that if I can figure out how.

Maybe have an end of year grand prize of a gift card by judging the winners from the monthly contests?

Never mind, hit home for the page you referenced.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Idk, I’m down with anything, I think it’s really lovely that you’re able to do anything at all like this- awesome! 

I vote for a monthly contest, with a seasonal prize? The top pics of those 3 months could be voted on or judged or whatever and then top of that quarter gets a prize. Jmo! 

I believe that is often enough to keep everyone interested and involved.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Well, that's a problem. I bypass that page totally. I guess I need to fix that if I can figure out how.
> 
> Maybe have an end of year grand prize of a gift card by judging the winners from the monthly contests?
> 
> Never mind, hit home for the page you referenced.


We can force it to hold a thread there for entries then force it to hold the winner's and runners up thread to hold there for a week or two or three. 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You mean you can. This is one of the changes to the platform that wasn't better. We used to be able to post the pic of the winner as a banner all by itself.

And the admin had the ability to send out a blast email to all members.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I cannot roll back changes, we got this to work with. You might be able to do this too, I honestly have to remember how to do it. Its been a while since I have had to. 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Do not even think I'd know how to do it. I haven't messed around with much past what I've always done so if the capability is there I have no clue where it is.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I have only had to do it twice ever. Once for a contest and once for a thread on how not to get scammed in the classifieds. It involves copy pasting a thread URL. 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On this new platform?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> On this new platform?


I like how you guys even got the admin into the contest seems like u guys care abt my contest lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that you've woken the topic back up we're going to try to make it a monthly thing. Or quarterly. We'll work the bugs out.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Now that you've woken the topic back up we're going to try to make it a monthly thing. Or quarterly. We'll work the bugs out.


Okay


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> On this new platform?


Correct. 
-Philip


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I am all for little contests like this. It generates user engagement and gives some folks bragging rights. Or just an opportunity to feel good about wining. 
-Philip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, how about we do this. Have a monthly or quarterly photo contest. Take the winners from those months and have a finalists contest for a grand prize. We'll do the bragging rights for the monthly or quarterly. 

I'm saying quarterly because right now participation is low.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

We can start with it opening in September? A fall theme'd photo contest? October we can have a costume contest?
-Philip


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Or we open now to see how these go with a general photo contest and it closes on labor day.
-Philip


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

CFAdmin said:


> We can start with it opening in September? A fall theme'd photo contest? October we can have a costume contest?
> -Philip


Sure


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That will work. Lovely Chooks can be in charge of starting it each month. Then at the end of a year have a finalist out of the winners from the previous months.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So it's opening in September and we post a fall theme of chickens, Correct? So whoever wins get's a prize?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't have to be of chickens. It can be any interesting thing you stumble across in Fall.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That will work. Lovely Chooks can be in charge of starting it each month. Then at the end of a year have a finalist out of the winners from the previous months.


Ok so I’m kinda confused. The august photo contest will still be there or no?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have to give @CFAdmin Philip time to do what he needs to do. So, let's start in September.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We have to give @CFAdmin Philip time to do what he needs to do. So, let's start in September.


Sure no problem


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, This contest will be easy, since I can post whatever I want in the fall.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, This contest will be easy, since I can post whatever I want in the fall.


Lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also, one question does the picture that I post for the contest have to be recent or just taken? Cause I have a picture that I took around last October somewhere around that time..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. There's no way for anyone to know when the pic was taken. If it's stunning use it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope. There's no way for anyone to know when the pic was taken. If it's stunning use it.


So your saying I can't, Correct?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

When can I post the picture? can it be now or does it have to be in September? Also what kind of prize does the winner get?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you can post the pic even if it wasn't recent.

Everything is still in the working out phase. What I'd like to see is a gift card for a grand prize at the end of the year. For those that win each month they'll be highlighted in the gallery seen on the home page. 

No, don't post until LC opens the contest in Sept.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here’s another question- how many entries per person per month? Does it have to be just one or can we add more over the month?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd have to ask Philip but I would think it would be just one. He's the one that will be determining the winner.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I would prefer one per user. I know its hard to choose, but flooding the thread can make it harder to organize. 
-Philip


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CFAdmin said:


> I would prefer one per user. I know its hard to choose, but flooding the thread can make it harder to organize.
> -Philip


True


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Can entrees be posted now?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Can entrees be posted now?


What enteees


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What enteees


Aren't we doin a photo contest for September?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@lovely_chooks, do I need to take over the photo contest or are you going to open it up?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @lovely_chooks, do I need to take over the photo contest or are you going to open it up?


Yas me woll


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yas me woll


AHH, PLEASE STOP SPELLING LIKE THAT......


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> AHH, PLEASE STOP SPELLING LIKE THAT......


Ai poosted it


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ai poosted it


Good..


----------

